# Anyone own a 26 or 27 world cat



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Need a little help from you World Cat owners. I am considering buying a 27 world cat te. I have not had any experiences with world cat and would like to fish on one before I buy. I would be willing to pay for all the fuel for a fishing trip if you let me jump on board. I live in Gulf Breese but would be willing to go to Orange beach or Destin. You can ask anyone I fish with and they will tell you I am easy going.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I have been toying with he idea of Cats forever and have always heard mixed reviews. We have a family member that had exactly what you asked about and he HATED it. Said anytime he tried to turn it would feel like you were going to slide right off the boat, said it would dig in on turns rather than lean like a v-hull, so I would want to ride on one first. I hear they are very stable under way, but the turning thing I didn't like at all.


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

You need to look at planing hulls versus semi. We have a Glacier bay that will do circles around a World Cat. Everyone we know who has a Glacier bay says it's the best boat they've ever owned. Don't limit yourself to just World Cats. dk runs dive charters on our glacier. there's tons of room and it's a great ride - even when loaded down heavy.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

It might be out of your price range but I've been on a Freeman 33 a good bit and have absolutely nothing bad to say about it and I consider myself to have lots of experiences on boats.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Hall Pass Buy a Cat. Don't listen to all the I heard or I knew a guy who had one and said, Or any of the other stories from people who have never owned one. The never owned one part is very important.

I just sold my WorldCat 226 this past Tuesday. Sold it because I am building a house and hated to see it go. I'll buy another in a couple years and it WILL be another cat. I fished the 226 routinely out to 55 miles and made several trips to the floaters on overnight trips and have never once felt insecure in it.

Cats do handle a little different than monohulls but after 1 or 2 trips, your use to it and it's just the norm. I'm not talking trash about anyone's mono hull but I never want another one(mono hull).

Hope you get some more input from cat owners on this post instead of the " I heard this and that but I don't have one" opinions.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

jlw1972 said:


> Hall Pass Buy a Cat. Don't listen to all the I heard or I knew a guy who had one and said, Or any of the other stories from people who have never owned one. The never owned one part is very important.
> 
> I just sold my WorldCat 226 this past Tuesday. Sold it because I am building a house and hated to see it go. I'll buy another in a couple years and it WILL be another cat. I fished the 226 routinely out to 55 miles and made several trips to the floaters on overnight trips and have never once felt insecure in it.
> 
> ...


How is your Cape Horn project boat coming along?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

aroundthehorn said:


> How is your Cape Horn project boat coming along?


Haven't done much more to it. Just fishing in it. It's a awesome little river boat.

Guess I should have stated in my first post that my opinions of Cat's vs. Mono hull's applied to offshore fishing. I wouldn't have anything but a mono hull for freshwater fishing. Which is what I use the CapeHorn 17 for.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

As I said, as a NON Cat owner mine is just hearsay but it is FIRST HAND from a family member who sold their Cat and now has a Contender and would NEVER go back. You may like a Cat once you ride on it, I may like a Cat once I ride on it, I WOULD NOT buy one till I got to spend a trip or two out on one, allot of money to just have peoples opinions, including mine.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I may have worded my first post a little "awkwardly". I have seen several of these post in the past and they get a lot of the "I heard" responses. That is what I was referring too.

Didn't mean for it to sound as I directed it to you CCC. Or anyone else. My apologies if it seemed that way.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Its all good bud, all I know is V-hulls as it sounds like the OP does, before I or he spends $$$$$ we both need to take a ride to make a determination. No offense taken, we all spend $$$$$$$ on our hobby, it pays to make sure before you buy that you will be happy.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

FREEMAN cat is probably the best boat you would own around here.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

dustyflair said:


> FREEMAN cat is probably the best boat you would own around here.


Agreed, but unless he's ready to put down 250k, the World Cat is a nice boat.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

My neighbor has a world cat. I think it's a 26', but not positive. I'll see if he has any plans to fish any time soon. He's easy going and I'm sure he would be glad to take you with him to get a feel for the boat. 
The whole sliding around on the deck in a hard turn wouldn't really scare me too bad. I can't think of many times I've been going hard one way and decided I need to go a different direction in a hurry. So, even if there is some truth to the comment about how they feel in a turn, it wouldn't bother me much. 
My little experience when fishing with the neighbor was fine. But I can't speak too loudly, I always seem to be on his boat on pretty days - any boat would've been nice. 
Good luck in the search. Hope things turn out just like you want them.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Back in the early 90's the Pensacola police department got a Cat type boat with a pilot house. I drove that cat from Bayou Texar boat launch to Port of Pensacola. I was sold right then and there. These boats are bad Azz. The way they can make turns is unbelievable and the way they handle is way different then a mono hull. I can only imagine what the new boats are like 20 years later. Also, the room on that Cat was great. The cat was either a 26 or 28...I think a 26ft. I have looked at the Freeman boat Nice! Good luck with the boat you pick out. I know you will be happy any type of cat boat you pick out.
WhyMe
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

I was surprised how many responses I got on this in just over night. Lol I am looking at either a 27 ft world cat or a 30 ft deep v mono. I will be buying used and I always keep my boat next to my mechanic shop "garage". The boat has to weigh under 10,000 lbs loaded as I will be towing with a V-8. So this would rule out any Freeman's or 36 ft mono's. Not to mention these are for sure out of my budget. I have plans for more long trips and over nighters. I have fished my buddies 25 ft twin vee at least a dozen times. I am very familiar with the different feel of cats and have come to appreciate what it has to offer. I must have a lot of in deck storage and fish boxes so this rules out several boats such as twin- v and cape horns. Thanks for everyone's input. I don't want to make any regrets on next boat purchase so trying to get as much hands on experience on the boats I am considering as possible.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

We occasionally fish with a friend that has a 27' TE World Cat. Last trip we ran a little over 50 miles and on the trip back the conditions were less than ideal and it handled it with grace. No bone jarring hits like I was use to on a mono hull. We fished 4 comfortably, it has big dual live wells in the back. It has 2 huge in deck fish boxes and a coffin box up front. Your not gonna run out of room for fish. Granted they do handle a lot different than monos I was use to it by the end of the day. We fished all day, ran about 120 mile round trip and we burned around 60 gallons of fuel. His boat is rigged with 225 Hondas. We tried to keep it around 30 knots all day, however it will do almost 50 WOT. Only con I noticed was the occasional sneeze which is common with most cats.


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

There is a guy from Orange Beach posting on The Hull Truth that he is taking his 27 over to Venice this weekend for the maiden voyage, you can contact him through that site. The thread is Marker 47 in the Gulf Coast section.

Steve


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I own a cat (Glacier Bay) and will never go back to a mono hull.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Own a 22ft Procat CC. Love it and will never go back to mono hull. My buddy runs a 27 ft century and when it is snotty he wants to ride on the cat. Yes they do turn differently but how often do you turn 90 degrees when running full throttle unless you want to throw someone. The boat does not beat you up nearly as bad as a V hull does. 

It is certainly wise to find someone with knowledge of the actual boat that you want but I would not listen to any of the naysayers who have never owned or ridden on a cat because it is far superior to a V hull in nearly everything but raw speed. Staying on the reefs offshore is much easier on a cat due to the position of the motors on the outside. Also you can turn your boat 180 degrees nearly within the length of the boat due to the motor position as well. One thing that I would recommend is to get the most HP you can on the boat in question. Earlier model cats were notorious for being under powered. Mine came with 140s on the ass and seen options for 115s but it really should have had 175s in my opinion. Definitely get the highest HP you can for your size boat it may take a little more searching but is well worth the time spent. 

Another item to be aware of is that your boat must have trim tabs on it. I am sure that most boats you will be looking at will have them but if not stay away or be prepared to buy them immediately. Changing the trim on the motors does very little to change the angle of the boat. *It must have trim tabs*.


----------



## clunan1 (Mar 27, 2010)

Pm catdad100. He has a 266 World Cat. I'm sure he won't mind a sea trial.


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

I own a 33' worldcat te I've had it in Perdido key for 6 years. We love It, now I will say for the faint of heart it is scary at first. It just handles different. Once you get a feel for it after a few trips you learn to appreciate the boat. Rough seas it is awesome. Now I would be willing to take you out in it for a test run. Two things, I am getting the annual maintenance done on it so I am not putting it back in till April 7. Also, I have never been in a 27' worldcat, I am sure they are similar in some ways. The 33' is just so much bigger all the way around. But the offer is there

Straycat


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Want thank everyone on all the offers. I think would be best to try and ride on either A 26 or 27 center console world cat. I believe these are the exact same hull. Keep it coming guys. I know i would gladly take some one out who was considering the same hull as mine and needed a little help to make up his decision. Especially if he was going to cover all the fuel. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## ltmguy (Jan 2, 2009)

Did you ever decide? If not. I have a 26.6 SF I would take you on a ride with. Beast loading and unloading but smooth,, sturdy and stable in the water.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Old thread, but I'll add upon searching craigslist I saw a couple Grady White cats in I believe 27 ft's. They look purty solid and if they carry the GW name, I "believe" they would be a winner.... You definitely don't see alot of cat sales, but that's cause theyare FINE sleds!!!! I know I love my kitten, but as much as I would want a full grown cat---kinda useless as far as I am away from the water and I get more multi purpose outta my sled....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Jason said:


> Old thread, but I'll add upon searching craigslist I saw a couple Grady White cats in I believe 27 ft's. They look purty solid and if they carry the GW name, I "believe" they would be a winner.... You definitely don't see alot of cat sales, but that's cause theyare FINE sleds!!!! I know I love my kitten, but as much as I would want a full grown cat---kinda useless as far as I am away from the water and I get more multi purpose outta my sled....


The F-26 Tigercat. I like Grady's, but I have never heard a favorable opinion on these. I keep hearing that Grady should've stuck with mono hulls.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> The F-26 Tigercat. I like Grady's, but I have never heard a favorable opinion on these. I keep hearing that Grady should've stuck with mono hulls.


Yepper that is the one....only found 2 listed within 500 miles of here. The prices were screwey though....I think one was around 45 the other was 29 and if I remember they were primarily mirrored to each other.... It would make sense to stick w/ the hull you started out w/ and why they don't make them any more if they weren't as good as other brands.....

I saw a cat yesterday coming in that was ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL. It was a yellowish color w/ a bluesish bottom (about the water line). It had a name on the back that looked like someone's initials and then a last name....She was purty!!!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

We bought a Tigercat. As with other catamarans it took some getting used to steering. I can say that it is a solid well made boat. I called Grady White and they said that they quit making them due to the expense and they didn't sell as many as they did the monohulls so they deleted the model. I have heard that the walk around console model is better due to the top heaviness of the cabin F-26. Don't know if that is true because the cabin looks a lot like some other brands. The Hull Truth has some folks saying that it is a great vessel, and others trashing it, but you will also read the same about other cats on the forum.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

SHunter said:


> We bought a Tigercat. As with other catamarans it took some getting used to steering. I can say that it is a solid well made boat. I called Grady White and they said that they quit making them due to the expense and they didn't sell as many as they did the monohulls so they deleted the model. I have heard that the walk around console model is better due to the top heaviness of the cabin F-26. Don't know if that is true because the cabin looks a lot like some other brands. The Hull Truth has some folks saying that it is a great vessel, and others trashing it, but you will also read the same about other cats on the forum.



Ford/Chevy.....oooops I may upset Dodge and the foreign company folk:whistling:


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes, I did by a cat. It was not a world cat. I stumbled upon a 28 ft seagull tournament series. Older hull 2001 with big 10 ft beam. Previous owner spent a ton of money and rebuilt the whole boat with all new 300 suzukis, 12 inch raymarine, radar, auto pilot, huge t-top with second driving station. I have had it now for a year and it is a fishing machine and a tank. Just eats up 3 ft slop in the gulf and will cruise at 40 mph. Have had some great trips already on her. Actually ran a toatal of about 260 miles on last 2 day trip.


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Here is a couple of pictures. I am considering putting her on the market in the next month or so. Wife wants easier boat to trailer/launch as well as kids are wanting to start doing things like tubing. Will be asking 65k for her. around 1000 hrs on motors The boat is in far better shape than when i bought the boat as i have put so much work and money into modifications. P.M. me if interested.


----------

